# Help me slap this architect



## tcleve4911

*What do you think of this roof design ?*

I actually know this archy and he's in deep with the artsy fartsy lawyers and high society jerks.

When I went to inspect this house, I was amazed. It sits in the middle of a quaint New England, cape cod style, fishing village. :blink:




























I've never seen anything so out of place.
What do you guys think?


----------



## angus242

So all the roof run-off is _designed _to hit that breezeway?


----------



## tcleve4911

:thumbup:


----------



## TheBuildingFirm

The place would look better with a Prius parked out front!


----------



## tcleve4911

Slap 'im up the side of the head for gosh sakes........


----------



## superseal

Looks like sm commercial retail - not a home


----------



## Bastien1337

looks like a house that he built for his clients.....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Contemporary designed homes in "Established Neighborhoods"*

My home is very Traditional in design and has a ton of character (I Think). That said I would not object to a contemporary home being built beside me here in Vancouver.

I love Contemporary Design (That Project Not So Much) and have found with each passing year more and more homes are being built this way.

With another 5 - 10 years these homes will no longer stand out.

Clean lines and open spaces appeals to many. The look is not going away anytime soon.

I'll post a picture of my friends house. He lives 3 house up the street and his home looks fantastic!

What I like most about these contemporary homes is the "Killer Fireplace Features" and "European Bathrooms".

European bathrooms = line drains.

An I love line drains.... :clap:


----------



## 480sparky

Is it my tired, old eyes, or is the garage door racked about 20° in relationship to the opening?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Is that vinyl siding?


----------



## tcleve4911

480sparky said:


> Is it my tired, old eyes, or is the garage door racked about 20° in relationship to the opening?


That's a sheet of plastic that was used to spray something on. 
That's the over spray you're seeing.



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Is that vinyl siding?


Cement board..Hardie I think
Looks wavy doesn't it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tcleve4911 said:


> Cement board..Hardie I think
> Looks wavy doesn't it?


Yeah, that is why I thought it was vinyl.


----------



## Metro M & L

I'm thinking there is probably a reason that homes have been designed with the roof pitched to the outside of the structure for the last five to seven thousand years. There is something inherently wrong with putting a channel diverting water to the center of a structure.


----------



## GettingBy

I'd say both the high walls face southerly to take advantage of solar heat gain. From the shadows cast in your photos they certainly can't face north.

Knowing the latitude of this house, the time these photos were taken should also be known. I think.


----------



## Heritage

Looking at that thing actually pissed me off.


----------



## rino1494

Man, is that fugly.

Damn Liberals !!!


----------



## Heritage

rino1494 said:


> Damn Liberals !!!


:laughing: Gratuitious bashing at it's finest.


----------



## flatroofing

Bet his heating bill lower yours, in comparison with your well insulated house.
Different strokes different folks..


----------



## GettingBy

Get 20 people chosen at random, men & women.
Ask each "How much could I pay you per month to live in this house?"
Don't tell the others what each said.
Average the numbers.

That's how much the owner of this house should be saving in utility bills each month.

http://www.google.com/images?client...8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=861&bih=446


----------



## Heritage

flatroofing said:


> Bet his heating bill lower yours, in comparison with your well insulated house.
> Different strokes different folks..


:blink:

How does that work?


----------



## NHCremodeling

I wonder how that guy would feel if he knew that his house looks exactly like every "section eight" house I've ever seen, right down to the color scheme! *

No mystery to it, it is just a cheap house to build. Maybe he's not quite as successful as he would have people believe.

* Out west. I've never seen those eye sores back east, thank God!!


----------



## AlanJackson

that place can be use as an office or store not a house...


----------



## tcleve4911

NHCremodeling said:


> it is just a cheap house to build.


Cheap ........? This $350,000.00 loan gets you a 
One car garage
No basement
1x3 painted trim










Baltic Birch Plywood ceilings










Suspended cabinets 










Those are the painters paint trays under the cabinet.............


----------



## kswoodbutcher

Thats all I can say.


----------



## tbronson

To my eye it looks like there is going to be allot of snow and water hitting that breezeway plus if what look like solar panels are on the south facing roof they really blew the turkey on being able to maximize energy capture via roof space...


----------



## tcleve4911

This is a shot from the house bedroom to the breezeway roof with the garage dumping onto it










It's got a rubber membrane stuck to the sheathing and a mat that looks like the pads you see in a commercial kitchen


----------



## Kent Whitten

That's a beaut Tom. What's this guy do most of the time? Design prisons? That is one fugly house. I can't even get myself to say "home" because that is an institution.

I'm guessing a coastal town, a little north of Portland? Maybe Yarmouth?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Hey give the poor Arcky a break, maybe this is just the way the HOs wanted there new house to look and he just did what the client asked for.
God knows I have had to do crap like this on occasion and smile about it.

This monstrosity is going through the B/D right now, the HOs don't want to open any part of the roof over the existing living area.

The worst part is that they would have a dynamite view from the second story if they would build over the house towards the back yard but noooooooo.

Oh well, to each their own.

Andy.


----------



## Tinstaafl

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Oh well, to each their own.


 Have you no pride, man?!? 


:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911

framerman said:


> That's a beaut Tom. What's this guy do most of the time? Design prisons? That is one fugly house. I can't even get myself to say "home" because that is an institution.
> 
> I'm guessing a coastal town, a little north of Portland? Maybe Yarmouth?


*BINGO...we have a winner!!!!!!*

Please return after the show to collect your valuable parting gift......:laughing:


----------



## NHCremodeling

tcleve4911:

"Cheap ........? This $350,000.00 loan gets you a 
One car garage
No basement
1x3 painted trim"

What it cost to build that glorified garden shed doesn't matter, and has more to do with the price of the land it is sitting on. 

What that tells me is that to build an actual house on that lot would cost about 500-600k.

BTW, here's an example of an old section 8 "house". Why that architect would want to associate his work with this POS is beyond me. 

There are some projects you just turn down. :no:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

great now i need a new keyboard because i just threw up on this one,


----------



## Bastien1337

-Generic bashing of said project house-

-Hopes for THANKS-


----------



## katoman

This I believe won worst architect of the year. An addition to the museum in Toronto.


----------



## NWBuilder

A group of seventh graders could have come up with a better design! The dang thing is a box with a shed roof, not only does he need to be slapped but his college professors deserve to be slapped as well !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanningCustom

i just did a 2 stories addition last year that looks exactly like that, big and stupid looking  easy frame though


----------



## MAULEMALL

flatroofing said:


> Bet his heating bill lower yours, in comparison with your well insulated house.
> Different strokes different folks..


 
Wel yea ... everyone knows a standing seam metal roof has an R value of .. :blink:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

that is a shoe box.....









B.


----------



## fireguy

Metro M & L said:


> I'm thinking there is probably a reason that homes have been designed with the roof pitched to the outside of the structure for the last five to seven thousand years. There is something inherently wrong with putting a channel diverting water to the center of a structure.


 
The archetect did a fine job of design. The stupid contractor read the prints wrong. The roof was supposed to pitch to the outside, not the inside


----------



## pinwheel

You guys are just upset he didn't pass you the bong while he was drawing that thing.


----------



## decoramould

schwartzn said:


> I dont see what the big deal is. You happen to dislike the design. I'm not too fond of it but I dont find it offensive.


This exactly. It has literally zero impact on anybody's lives here (except maybe the original poster).

Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain and most fools do.
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Kent Whitten

I don't think that it is more than discussing whether it is ugly, it is because it is a huge snow trap. A home isn't just for shelter, it has to function properly. The design is bad for this area.


----------



## Kent Whitten

decoramould said:


> This exactly. It has literally zero impact on anybody's lives here (except maybe the original poster).
> 
> Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain and most fools do.
> Benjamin Franklin


Isn't that what you just did yourself?


----------



## decoramould

KentWhitten said:


> Isn't that what you just did yourself?


:blush:

My point was simply that discussing it on a message board wouldn't do anything to actually HELP the problem if there was one. Most of the posts weren't even helpful, just critical. Not being a building designer or general contractor, it took me until the second page to realize what the problem was.

Maybe it isn't a problem. Maybe that building is structurally reinforced to handle the additional live load and runoff (though admittedly, it doesn't to me either based on those drainage matts).

I'll bow out now, apparently not catering to public opinion on design isn't welcomed in this thread.


----------



## Kent Whitten

decoramould said:


> :blush:
> 
> My point was simply that discussing it on a message board wouldn't do anything to actually HELP the problem if there was one. Most of the posts weren't even helpful, just critical. Not being a building designer or general contractor, it took me until the second page to realize what the problem was.
> 
> Maybe it isn't a problem. Maybe that building is structurally reinforced to handle the additional live load and runoff (though admittedly, it doesn't to me either based on those drainage matts).
> 
> I'll bow out now, apparently not catering to public opinion on design isn't welcomed in this thread.


What.....a little girly slap? Cmon....that was gentle :laughing:

Opinions are welcome, all opinions. No worries. I was criticizing too. Don't let that deter you. 

I live near this home. It's the snow and ice buildup that's the problem IMO. No matter what you do, you are going to lose the battle with mother nature and quick. They would need a titanium roof.


----------

